# snow way wired remote control



## rwlakin

I purchased this used (2 yr old) plow with a 3 wire remote control. Pushing the DP& On/Off buttons, the unit turns on but the arrow buttons light up red. Checked power unit and fuses. Power unit has 12 volts except the valves, solenoid and 3 amp fuse. 10 amp fuse has 12v. I'm wondering if I should be pushing more buttons on the remote?
Also is there a place I can send the control units in someplace to have them checked out?
Lots of snow in Michigan.
Roger


----------



## toby4492

So are you saying nothing works? The arrow keys should back light red once the control is powered up.


----------



## rwlakin

How do I know its powered up? Because the arrow keys stay red and rapidly blink if I select one
and no response from the hydraulic unit.


----------



## toby4492

rwlakin;1142338 said:


> How do I know its powered up? Because the arrow keys stay red and rapidly blink if I select one
> and no response from the hydraulic unit.


If it's back lit and the on switch is lit the control is powered. The control will also blink rapidly when a function is pushed as it is sending a pulse signal down to the start solenoid. The blinking is a visual cue that it is working properly.

You need to have 12 volts at the solenoid. If not that is your first issue. If you do have 12 volts try jumping the solenoid to see if you get motor activity.


----------



## rwlakin

I donot have voltage on the solenoid, nor the hydraulic coils. I would think these would be armed and ready to go. If I put a screwdriver across the solenoid, battery, motor post, the motor runs. I have manualy jumpered the proper sequence of hydraulic coils, motor solenoid, I can make the plow move.


----------



## toby4492

If jumping the solenoid makes it work, there in lies your problem. Replace the solenoid.


----------



## rwlakin

The two small posts on the solenoid that activate the solenoid, have ground side and hot side. I assume it is activated when the controller unit applies a ground because the hot side should have 12 v on it along with hydraulic coils. The motor solenoid works when I manualy apply +12v on one control post and ground on the other. These are the small contol post, not the motor/+12v large post.

When the unit indicates it is powered up, Should there be +12v on the hydraulic coils and solenoid control post? Or are they on and off depending on control from the control unit?

Thank you for sticking with me.


----------



## toby4492

You should have 12 volts waiting at the solenoid and also have standing power at the coils via the red/white wires when the control is turned on. Double check all your connections especially grounds and make sure they are good. While at it coat with dielectric grease when plugging back together. Make sure you check the main power cable as well.

We will get it figured out or if nothing else have you check some things before Basher gets here.


----------



## rwlakin

I checked all the wiring. I even fired up the hydraulic coils and solenoid control with +12v via a jumper wire from the fused red wire to the red/white wire. Still the plow will not move.

Here is my theory. I know the hand held control has a PIC microprocessor with a serial channel to the control box. The blinking is caused by the serial bits sent to the control box. The microprocessors have programs burned into the chip. Somehow the program has either lost itself or the controller is not responding to the correct commands sent on the serial channel. 

I get zero help from Snow Way. I told a friend of mine who has commercially plowed for years, That I 
bought a used Snow Way plow. He said they call them No Way. He may be right.

I will work on it tomorrow and if no progress I will build my own control interface with a couple of switches, diodes, connectors and wires. I will not pay $600 for a controller replacement.

Roger in Michigan


----------



## basher

This is a wired control? Have you tried it right at the plow? have you CAREFULLY unscrewed the plug housings to be certain the wires have not gotten broken. Folks want to twist the wrong part of the connector and break the internal wiring. 

You should always have 12volts to all coils switches and relays under the pump cover the unit is ground side controlled. If all functions have ceased even though the controller flashes (telling you it is functioning and sending a signal) then I would guess you either have a broken wire or a failed controller.

There is no local dealer?


----------



## rwlakin

It is a wired controller, 3 wire, (gnd, 5v, and signal wire). The signal wire has the communication data to control the plow controller. There is a microprocessor in the handheld that communicates with the plow controller (serial channel). I think the controller/plow control has lost its program, something like the problem with the wireless system.

The replacement costs for the handheld is $200 and the plow control box is $400. I really think that Snow Way buys them from a third party.


----------



## basher

Thank you for the leason, obviously you understand this much better then I so you don't need my advice or assistance, sorry to waste our time. Good luck.


----------



## rwlakin

I'm at a dead end. I'm pretty well convinced it is the plow controller box. 
Thank all of you guys for your help.
As I said before, Snow Way has given me zero help and I would never buy another one nor recommend one.
Roger in Michigan


----------



## basher

rwlakin;1144039 said:


> I'm at a dead end.


Did you even do what I suggested? you've made a lot of noise but I haven't seen any diagnostic steps you've tried.

You could maybe take it to a dealer. We can generally fix most control problems in an hour or less. They might not know as much as you but they could maybe fix it.

Next plow try a DD product, they have much simpler electrical systems


----------



## JTK324

Hey If you want pm me with your number and I can give you a call My uncle is a dealer for snoway and maybe I can get the problem straightend out for you with the plowsite discount. Hell it doesnt hurt to try and if that doesnt work I could try even getting you a controller cheap


----------



## rwlakin

Hi. Diagnostics: Every wire has been checked for continuity from power module to hydraulic valves, solenoid, and battery power. The controller end I use a needle probe. I looked at the serial channel data on an ocillocope. Don't know the protocol, but signal looks good. Power module controller is NG.
I have a design with two rocker switches and diodes that will do the job. When I complete and test the build, I will publish the diagram. Its DIY.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

